

Show HN: A simple (but the first) semi circle chart for iOS - hugovie
https://github.com/hugo53/HUChart

======
hugovie
HUChart is a simple chart library for iOS to draw semi-circle/half pie chart
for some cases which has a LITTLE SPACE to make a full circle chart. This is
my first iOS open source. If it is useful, please give a share and don't
forget to leave a star. Thanks for reading!

